# How Do You Setup Off Camera Flash for a Nikon D3300?



## mkauer

Hey, I've been trying to setup an off-camera flash with my Altura speedlight (full kit with remote and trigger), but I can't find the settings on my Nikon D3300 to make it the "commander." I've attached the trigger to the hotshoe of my camera, and I've attached the remote to my speedlight. But when I take a photo, the flash is not triggered. I have options for "channels" on my speedlight (S1, S2, M, etc.), but I can't find the settings on my camera to sync it. I've watched online tutorials, but they have not been helpful for my camera style (telling me to select options that my camera doesn't have). How can I do this with my particular camera model? Please help!


----------



## dcbear78

The trigger that goes on the hotshoe should have a way to select the channel that corresponds with the selection on the flash.

You don't have change anything on your camera.


----------



## KmH

The Nikon D3300 does not have Commander mode.

Which Altura flash unit do you have?

http://alturaphoto.com/content/index?d=flash&name=Altura_Photo_Flash-NIKON


> Use S1 when your built-in camera flash, or master flash, is set to “manual” mode. Use S2 when your built-in camera flash, or master flash, is set to TTL mode.


----------



## mkauer

dcbear78 said:


> The trigger that goes on the hotshoe should have a way to select the channel that corresponds with the selection on the flash.
> 
> You don't have change anything on your camera.



This is what my trigger looks like (on the left). There appears to be only one button on it, and it triggers the flash when pressed. How can I set the channel with this device?


----------



## mkauer

KmH said:


> The Nikon D3300 does not have Commander mode.


How can I achieve off camera flash with a Nikon D3300?


----------



## tirediron

On the underside of each unit, you should see four DiP switches; the settings on these have to be identical for XMTR and RCVR.

Edit:  Hold on... which button fires the flash when you press it, the one on the camera-mounted transmitter, or on the flash-mounted receiver?


----------



## mkauer

tirediron said:


> On the underside of each unit, you should see four DiP switches; the settings on these have to be identical for XMTR and RCVR.
> 
> Edit:  Hold on... which button fires the flash when you press it, the one on the camera-mounted transmitter, or on the flash-mounted receiver?



The button on the camera-mounted transmitter fired the flash. Here are pics of what I assume are the "DIP" switches you spoke of. How should I proceed?


----------



## tirediron

mkauer said:


> The button on the camera-mounted transmitter fired the flash. Here are pics of what I assume are the "DIP" switches you spoke of. How should I proceed?


Okay, then the switches are set correctly already.  Will your camera fire the flash when it is in the camera's hot shoe?


----------



## mkauer

tirediron said:


> mkauer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The button on the camera-mounted transmitter fired the flash. Here are pics of what I assume are the "DIP" switches you spoke of. How should I proceed?
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, then the switches are set correctly already.  Will your camera fire the flash when it is in the camera's hot shoe?
Click to expand...

The camera will not fire the flash with the transmitter in the hotshoe.


----------



## Designer

If it's like the Nikon Speedlights, you have to turn on the speedlight before you turn on the camera.  I usually turn on the speedlight first, followed by the receiver, then the transmitter, and finally the camera.  

Make sure your camera is set to flash (in the menu), and make sure everything is turned on.  

Please don't use the term "commander" unless you are talking about the Nikon proprietary CLS function, which, of course the D3300 doesn't offer "commander" mode.  

Make sure your camera is not set to "rear curtain" flash at least until you get everything working.  Also, use the flash sync shutter speed or slower.  

Test fire the flash by manually pressing the "test" button to make sure it works.

Then use the "test" button on the receiver.

Then if the transmitter has a test button, try that one too.

Then use the camera's shutter.  

If it still doesn't work, check all your batteries, switch positions, and double-check the owner's manual for the flash and the transmitters.


----------



## mkauer

Designer said:


> If it's like the Nikon Speedlights, you have to turn on the speedlight before you turn on the camera.  I usually turn on the speedlight first, followed by the receiver, then the transmitter, and finally the camera.
> 
> Make sure your camera is set to flash (in the menu), and make sure everything is turned on.
> 
> Please don't use the term "commander" unless you are talking about the Nikon proprietary CLS function, which, of course the D3300 doesn't offer "commander" mode.
> 
> Make sure your camera is not set to "rear curtain" flash at least until you get everything working.  Also, use the flash sync shutter speed or slower.
> 
> Test fire the flash by manually pressing the "test" button to make sure it works.
> 
> Then use the "test" button on the receiver.
> 
> Then if the transmitter has a test button, try that one too.
> 
> Then use the camera's shutter.
> 
> If it still doesn't work, check all your batteries, switch positions, and double-check the owner's manual for the flash and the transmitters.


I followed your directions (all excpet for the flash shutter speed because I'm not sure what that is). Didn't work for me yet. What is the flash sync shutter speed?


----------



## Designer

mkauer said:


> What is the flash sync shutter speed?


Your flash will not synchronize with a really fast shutter speed.  The Sync shutter speed is listed in your user's manual.  Anything faster than that, the flash will not match the shutter.

Somebody with those particular Transceivers will have to help.


----------



## mkauer

Designer said:


> mkauer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the flash sync shutter speed?
> 
> 
> 
> Your flash will not synchronize with a really fast shutter speed.  The Sync shutter speed is listed in your user's manual.  Anything faster than that, the flash will not match the shutter.
> 
> Somebody with those particular Transceivers will have to help.
Click to expand...

Ok, I'll test out slower shutter speeds later tonight to see if that works. Thanks!


----------



## Designer

mkauer said:


> Ok, I'll test out slower shutter speeds later tonight to see if that works. Thanks!


No, seriously, did you try everything else? 

Quite frankly, that is probably not the thing.


----------



## mkauer

Designer said:


> mkauer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll test out slower shutter speeds later tonight to see if that works. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> No, seriously, did you try everything else?
> 
> Quite frankly, that is probably not the thing.
Click to expand...

I think I've tried everything else. The batteries are all new. I turned on all the devices in order. The flash and camera are both set on manual. The trigger button triggers the flash, but the camera's shutter button still doesn't trigger it. I don't know what to do.


----------



## KmH




----------



## KmH

Is the D3300 built-in flash unit set to manual mode or a TTL mode in the menus? Page 229 of the D3300 Reference Manual


----------



## jcdeboever

I had the same issue, same camera. I went into a store with my flash units and the salesman had the same problem but it did manage to fire like once from the Shutter with two flash units. It wasn't consistent. He thought there was something wrong with the trigger unit but I don't think he really knew what he was doing for what it is worth. I thought it was cool he tried before I bought.  I am going to watch this thread. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon

Are you triggers for Canon or Nikon ??


----------



## dcbear78

Non TTL flash triggers are universal. 

Have you actually got it on the hotshoe properly? And screwed down tight? I had a similar issue with one of mine. I had to push it further in about 1mm more. Then worked fine. 

Use 1/160 shutter speed for now. That will be a whole other thread.


----------



## jcdeboever

astroNikon said:


> Are you triggers for Canon or Nikon ??


Mine were the promaster brand. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Designer

Can you take a picture of the setup (maybe with another camera)?  I would like to see how the receiver is connected to the speedlight.


----------



## dcbear78

Set your flash to M.... Not S1 or S2. They are slave modes and get triggered by seeing another flash fire.


----------

